# Brody's at the vet ....



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Just dropped off Brody at the vet for his neuter. He's also getting his rabies vaccine, a microchip, and 4 baby teeth pulled. Poor little thing!! He weighed 3.7 pounds so he hasn't grown much lately. 

I love our vet, but I'm still really nervous and I can't wait to get him home. When the vet saw us walk in the door he came over and took Brody from me and cuddled him and talked to him. Brody wanted his mama, but I appreciated the gesture! I trust him and I know Brody will be OK, but I'm still a nervous nelly waiting for that phone call that all is well and that he can come home today. I hope to get him back around 5pm.

It's going to be a LONG DAY.......

Brodysmom


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Positive thoughts to Brody and his mum. I know it's probably too late and I don't want to cause concern, but I don't think it's a good idea to vaccinate at the same time as neutering. Vaccines shoudn't be administered to a dog that is under any kind of stress.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwww poor baby, Zoey and I send (((((HUGS))))) to you and Brody. Keep us posted.


----------



## Sophie. (Mar 16, 2009)

Aw, dont worry ! He will be back before you know it!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

_Positive thoughts to Brody and his mum. I know it's probably too late and I don't want to cause concern, but I don't think it's a good idea to vaccinate at the same time as neutering. Vaccines shoudn't be administered to a dog that is under any kind of stress.
___________________

OH great!!!! I wondered about that!! In fact, I asked about it and the Dr. said he'd just give him the vaccine while he was doing the neuter, like it was no big deal. I did make a point of not getting the rabies at the same time as his other puppy shots. But I didn't think about his little body being really stressed and then adding a vaccine on top of it. I think I will call and tell them to wait and do the rabies in a week or so when he's over the surgery! Thanks for the heads up Rosiesmum.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Positive thoughts sent your way for little Brody!! We will keep him in our prayers!


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

aww poor brody i remember that feeling when i dropped off bam at the vet for his neuter - let me tell you it was a long day of waiting till i can pick him up. let us know how he's doing later!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Hugs, Prayers and Positive thoughts coming your way!!!! I'll be in your place soon enough, yikes.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Brody's Mom. All will be fine. I just went through it with Harley and it was a very long day. They are our furbabies and we worry about them in the same way! ((((HUGS))) from Harley and Simon.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

The vet just called and everything went fine!! He said I could pick him up around 5pm tonight. Only 6 more hours.......


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

YAY!!! I am so relieved to hear that all went well. Brody is such a little doll and he is part of the Chi Ppl family. Can't wait to hear that you have him safe and sound back home to his loving mummy!


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

My dog was neutered, chipped and had his rabies shot all at the same time last week and was fine but I did worry about him having the shot at the same times as his surgery but everything turned out ok.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Sending Good thoughts for lil brody! He should do just fine, he seems like a big tough chihuahua.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I am happy to here Brody is doing well. He will be home before you know it. It took Paco about three days and he was back to normal.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm glad all went well with Brody. The time should go by a little quicker knowing that he's alright.


----------



## Vicki (Mar 4, 2009)

Hopefully you have him home by now...safe and sound!! Now you can relax !!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

BRODY IS HOME!! HURRAY!

Just picked him up and he is perfectly alert and running around. The vet gave him a 24 hour injectable pain medicine and believe me, he is feeling NO pain. He ate and everything. His incision is tiny and you can't hardly see it. Dissolvable sutures no nothing to take out later. I am BEYOND RELIEVED to have him home!! He pooped and peed when I put him down in the back yard and acted totally normal. Amazing.

Thanks soooooooooooooo much to everyone for your support. I felt so much better knowing you guys were pulling for him. And helping me keep my sanity while I worried myself silly over him.  Thank you.

Brodysmom


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I am soooooo glad Brody and Mom are fine. What a long day for you. So he's bouncing back pretty well, huh? Good for him. I'm so relieved for you. I was planning on taking Cooper and getting the rabies vaccine and the microchip at the same time. Did he get the vaccine or not? How old is he? Just wondering.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

hope everything goes well for brody xxx


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Woo hoo he is home!!! Great to hear he is doing good!
Tough wee guys eh! Amazing how quickly they bounce back.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Glad he is home safe and sound and doing so well!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

thats great news im glad everything is ok and brody is back to his happy self
give him a big kiss and hug from me zac and honey xxx


----------



## BeckyLa (Feb 18, 2009)

:cheer::cheer::cheer::foxes_207::foxes_207:


----------



## Chili-mom (Sep 7, 2008)

So glad he is home and fine. Keep us up to date on his progress for the next few days. Big Hugs


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

See it wasn't so bad. Did his vet give him any medicam for after pain relief? Some need it and some don't but by the sounds of it lil Brody is one tough cookie...YAY!!!


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> _Positive thoughts to Brody and his mum. I know it's probably too late and I don't want to cause concern, but I don't think it's a good idea to vaccinate at the same time as neutering. Vaccines shoudn't be administered to a dog that is under any kind of stress.
> ___________________
> 
> OH great!!!! I wondered about that!! In fact, I asked about it and the Dr. said he'd just give him the vaccine while he was doing the neuter, like it was no big deal. I did make a point of not getting the rabies at the same time as his other puppy shots. But I didn't think about his little body being really stressed and then adding a vaccine on top of it. I think I will call and tell them to wait and do the rabies in a week or so when he's over the surgery! Thanks for the heads up Rosiesmum.


I agree with Rosie's mum. Seems like a lot for that little guy! Hope all goes well and you can post pone that shot.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> I am soooooo glad Brody and Mom are fine. What a long day for you. So he's bouncing back pretty well, huh? Good for him. I'm so relieved for you. I was planning on taking Cooper and getting the rabies vaccine and the microchip at the same time. Did he get the vaccine or not? How old is he? Just wondering.


He's 6 months old and yes, the Dr. gave him the rabies vaccine. Said he hasn't had any trouble at all with his small clients and so far he is doing GREAT. It's like he didn't have anything done at all. I'm really amazed at how he acts. He hasn't even licked at the incision and is driving the cats crazy, just like normal.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

What a relief. Glad for you that it's over. Give him all kinds of love.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> BRODY IS HOME!! HURRAY!
> 
> Just picked him up and he is perfectly alert and running around. The vet gave him a 24 hour injectable pain medicine and believe me, he is feeling NO pain. He ate and everything. His incision is tiny and you can't hardly see it. Dissolvable sutures no nothing to take out later. I am BEYOND RELIEVED to have him home!! He pooped and peed when I put him down in the back yard and acted totally normal. Amazing.
> 
> ...


YAY his home, I'm so so happy for you and Brody. 
I was also a worrier when Chico went under I kept coming here and working to keep my mind of of it. But it didn't work. I keep calling them. lol But my boy was fine. 

Brodysmom, He well tray to jump up and down you need to hold him so he wont to that. 
And the most important thing is to give him lots of kisses from me and Chico.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You know, I almost wish that he didn't feel so good so he'd slow the heck down. He just tried to take a flying leap off the couch to chase Madison the cat! He's rummaging through his toy box and throwing toys left and right and then batting balls around and chasing them. I'm going to have to hold him and try to get him to calm down. Hopefully he'll chew on a bully stick and then take a nap!!!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Aww yay for Brody! Much braver than Pheebs. Poor girl really had it all taken out of her for her spay. Took her days to act like a normal little one again.

Now you have the very difficult challenge of having him NOT act like a puppy! For a good couple of days. Good luck!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

sorry i missed out on telling you he was going to be fine. love to ya'll anyway. i'm glad he's ok.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am so glad everything went well. It's hard to try to keep them calm. I would have to put Zoey in her x pen at times as she was zooming all over and trying to jump up.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I can't believe I missed this thread! I'm glad Brody made it through his traumatic day and is doing well. Good luck keeping him calm


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wow! thats a lot for a little guy to handle, im glad he got through it with no prob


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

So glad he's home and doing so well 
I had to keep Lulubelle in her pen because she was doing zoomies, chasing Dazy and jumping up. A week later her stitched area got very red and puffy and the vet said to keep her away from playing so much with Dazy..so into the pen she went!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

So pleased to hear he is home safe and sound, gentle hugs for him this morning


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody is great this morning. Acting TOTALLY normal. I wasn't expecting that. I have had female dogs before that were spayed and they always took a couple days to get back to normal. These little boys are something else!! He hasn't licked at his incision at all. Kind of weird.

He has eaten twice since coming home yesterday and just munched away like normal on his Chicken Soup with the Orijen in between for treats. (Thank goodness he eats now.) I looked in his mouth this morning and OH MY GOSH... he looks like a little old man with just GUMS! Since they pulled his 4 canines (fangs) and his other teeth on the top and bottom were falling out anyway, he doesn't have ANY TEETH except in the back! 

I wonder how long it will take him to get his teeth in?! Doesn't seem to bother him, he chews on his bully sticks and toys, but it sure looks funny.

Brodysmom


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

YAY Brody! I knew in my heart of hearts he would be just fine. It is amazing how quickly the little boys recover. Harley came home and apart from being a little groggy was eating like a fiend, chasing the cat and acting like his normal self. He never licked his stitches once.

Brody, you need to grow in some big boy teeth so you don't look like an old toothless man!


----------

